# Plush coat?



## MKJ188 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello everyone,

We have had IVY for a month now she is 12 weeks, and she is adjusting very well... Except for the whole land shark thing lol but we are working on her bite inhibition. 

I am attaching few pictures of Ivy along with pictures of her dam and sire. I am curious as to what kind of coat does she have? regular stock ? or plush coat? I thought she had a regular GSD coat until i begin to notice the long hair around her ears and that has me thinking....

Thank you again for all your help!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I would guess coatie. It'll be interesting to see as she matures,


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

She looks like a long coat. The longer hair around the ears is a characteristic of coated puppies around her age. 

My long coat girl is also from two stock coat parents. This is her around 12 weeks.
4/4/13 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Tchai is a LSC and he also had those ear floofs at that age  he still has them but less noticeable now that his hair is longer.

She's cute


----------

